# Cost of the Addiction: Annual Budget/Cost to ride



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Another thread got me wondering what folk's annual true costs/budget/expense for this damm addiction...verses other addictions we might have...for me guitar stuff...pretty much under-control :hooked:. Just wondering how deep we's in for chasing the dragon.

First note how many times or type…resort/bc, local or destination trip, or other like once in a lifetime. Line item costs/budgets.

Gear:
Travel/Transportation:
Lift:
Food/Lodging:

I’ll start.. Hi my name is wrath. I don't remember the last day I didn't think about shredding the gnar. I'm a local-- the lift is 57.2 miles away from my front door :facepalm3:, goal of 30+ days with a mix of resort and bc. Already have 5 boards with bindings, at least 2+ sets of gear and all the bc crap (2 summers ago spent abt $2500 for bc gear and $400 snowtires). Also do some volly work for a reduced season pass. The usual annual budget about $1000-1500 a year.
Gear: Used gear bought for this season board (#6), bindings, avy shovel, jacket and pants…$600
Transportation: $20x22 (8 free trips with volly job) = $440 in gas
Lift: $300
Lodging: 0…food $50…mostly pack lunch.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm too scared to tally up my expenses. Out of sight, out of mind. :happy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> I'm too scared to tally up my expenses. Out of sight, out of mind. :happy:


Same here. I don't wanna know! :facepalm3:

Last yr i think i added up to ~$3k. Including gear and all associated costs. This yr will probably be around the same or maybe more even though i won't be buying much gear).

But yeah... shredding le gnar is pretty high up in my list of priorities.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

First year board, boots, jacket, and stuff plus cost to ride was probably close to $1500 without trips to CO.
This year, I think mine is gonna be close to $800 or close to $1500 if I want to take a trip some good places. That does not include buying new gear.
Season pass to my local small hill $200.
Random new gear I bought this year $400.
Gas depends on how often I go, I want to clock more than 20 days this year by going after work. Hope we get more snow and less bitterly cold days. $300
Food might need to start bring myself but I am too darn lazy. Maybe $200 this year.
Feel like going to CO this winter with my buddy, easily $500 right there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

For myself? Usually $700 epic pass, $200 new board. $200 new boots. $250 bindings.. Pretty much annual. days will be in the 150-200 range . 85 or 100 on vail. $1200 split set up, new again this year as I sold my other one.

Family, add mine for my wife too.... She usually gets some new clothes too so add $500 to that. She is at 35 days.

Son gets usually 3-5 boards a year, 3 new bindings, 3 new boots. Who knows how many outfits. Boards might total $800, bindings $500, boots$500 and new outfits about $500. His coaching is $5000. Travel for comps about $3000. He's at 145 days or so since October 

Spending endless hours/days/months on the mountains as a family is really all that matters and is priceless....


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Last year came out to about $400... I bought a pair of boots, Sunshine/Marmot card and only made one trip to the mountains, which I split gas with a buddy. 

This year will probably cost substantially more though. Looking at a new set up which will likely come out to about $600, then gas for four trips, hotel, etc.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow let's see...of course, the farther you get into an addiction, the more you spend. The first year I bought a used board/bindings/boots combo (i know, i know...I didn't know any better about the boots and they were only used a couple of times) off CL for $100. At the time, I wasn't buying a lift ticket each time I went because I was just cruising the learning hill and didn't need to use a lift. I would here and there when I had the cash. Gas adds up because my closest hill is 2 hours away.

THEN...i start getting better gear. I've bought three new boards, 3 boots, and 2 bindings since then. Taken two trips to Snowshoe (although I know some people up there, so both times lodging and food was pretty much taken care of and I got a 1/2 off deal on my lift tickets - but gas is a bitch for a 4 hour drive with lots of mountain driving). I now buy a season pass every year. This season, I upgraded all of my outer wear, my goggles, gloves, socks - and despite getting it all for at least 50% off, ran me a pretty penny. 

So the TL;DR version...more than I'd like to admit.
Gear: depends on what I got and if I need to upgrade anything. Last year I spent nothing on gear, this year a lot. New outer wear, goggles, socks, gloves, board, bindings, boots - thank god for deals and sites like sierra trading post and geartrade.
Travel (Gas/Lodging): Gas adds up even though I get good mileage in my Toyota. I try to ride 40+ days so plus lodging, probably $200 a month. I save up all year to do this and have no extra cash in the winter. And my tax refund usually saves the day for the second part of the season. 
Food: Coffee is a MUST and is added into my winter budget. I usually eat cheap on the road - $10 large pizza from Papa Johns gets me dinner and next morning's breakfast on a weekend trip. I bring snacks and drinks from home. So maybe $50 a month. 
Lift: I get a seasons pass which my parents usually chip in for as a Christmas present. 

Not able to afford any big trips yet. Would rather get more days in local than get a week in far away. Hopefully soon though - I made a lot of big purchases for this season. Next year I might have more money for traveling. Though I really want to get another board for more speed/carving/big mountain type of style to compliment the all-mountain freestyle I have now. Sigh...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, my name is GreyDragon.
I am a snowboard addict.
There, I said it.

Every year it's the same thing. Finish the season saying I don't need anything. Start the following season with a whack of new gear.

This season for example.
Two new boards (on sale), about $800.
New jacket and pant outerwear (Burton AK, on sale), about $400.
New Oakley Flight Deck goggles, $230.
New padded shorts, about $100.
I ride about 20 days locally (within two hours drive), and my travelling snow club pays for my lift pass and bus cost if I teach a two hour lesson in the morning with them on that day.
Club membership is C$145.

I usually take 1 or 2 week long trips with the same club during the season. This year for me is Revelstoke. C$1,795.

So basically, if I actually listened to myself at the end of each season and bought no hard goods or soft goods and kept my expenses to lift tickets and transportation, I'd have a very affordable snowboard season.

But I don't.
I am an addict.

Thanks for this wrath.
I feel a little better getting this off my chest.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Well luckily volunteer patrolling takes care of my lift tickets, and gives me a substantial discount on gear, the wifes lift tickets, lodging, etc. etc. etc.

If I were JUST patrolling, my costs would be:

Lift tickets: Free
Meals: Free
Patroller registration: $25 year
Gas: Free (company car)
Volunteer time outside of patrolling: About 10 hours/year
Gear: budget $500 year for random gear replacement/upgrades

In reality, the wife and I like to do lots of trips too. So...

Her Nakiska pass: $200/year for 2014/2015
My lift tickets to other resorts: Free
Meals away: $300-500
Accommodations: $1000
Her lift tickets at other resorts: $300
Gear: Budget $500 for her for random gear replacement/upgrades
*
Total? $2825 to $3025 or so, give or take.*

We do lots of one/two night trips to Fernie, Kicking Horse, Kimberley, Lake Louise, etc. Which is where the accommodations add up. If it wasn't for shelter and food, snowboarding would be cheap. But we use it as a great mini-holiday each time.

Hell, I'm spending $6000 for a two week vacation this winter to somewhere warm. What's $3000 on 6 months of world class snowboarding???


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

We are going to try to use last year's setups this year so hoping not to buy anything this year. But, our cost is fairly high since the lift is 168 miles from our house for Snow Summit in Big Bear. We rent a condo for 4 months and drive up every weekend. We will be spending 10 straight days during Xmas up there this year. We should get in about 56 days there with 2 trips to Mammoth this year also. We work 9/80 so every other weekend is a 3 day weekend for us.

Condo is at the base of the ski lift and we just take a short walk there and go back for lunch and then we go back in the afternoon if needed and also go back for night session on the weekends if we feel up to it. We usually have first chairs when we go and get the good snow in the morning and then head back for lunch. Not worth boarding in the afternoon crud since we go so often.

4 months condo rental $4,400
utilities for condo 4 months $500-600
Gas for vehicle every weekend for 4 months $2,000
Don't count food as we would buy food if at home and we buy groceries and have the condo set up to eat there
Lift tickets - Cali4nia pass $689 each - $1,378 (which includes Mammoth)
Mammoth Hotel for 2 trips $800
Total for this season coming up $9,078

OMG I SHOULDN'T HAVE ADDED THIS UP!!!! :facepalm1::eyetwitch2::laughat2::crazy2::dropjaw:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

firstx1017 said:


> We are going to try to use last year's setups this year so hoping not to buy anything this year. But, our cost is fairly high since the lift is 168 miles from our house for Snow Summit in Big Bear. We rent a condo for 4 months and drive up every weekend. We will be spending 10 straight days during Xmas up there this year. We should get in about 56 days there with 2 trips to Mammoth this year also. We work 9/80 so every other weekend is a 3 day weekend for us.
> 
> 4 months condo rental $4,400
> utilities for condo 4 months $500-600
> ...


I need to rob a bank, now.:eyetwitch2:


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

speedjason said:


> First year board, boots, jacket, and stuff plus cost to ride was probably close to $1500 without trips to CO.
> This year, I think mine is gonna be close to $800 or close to $1500 if I want to take a trip some good places. That does not include buying new gear.
> Season pass to my local small hill $200.
> Gas depends on how often I go, I want to clock more than 20 days this year by going after work. Hope we get more snow and less bitterly cold days.
> ...


Hey! A fellow Omaha native!! You shoulda just bought an Epic Local Pass. Vail Resorts owns Mt. Crescent so I get in for free with my pass. I don't even want to know how much I spend a year. This year will probably be close to 4k. Bought the wife all new gear. Bought a new board and bindings. 2 Epic Local passes is 1k. Luckily air fare is free for now. Have 4 trips out CO planned so far and many more spur of the moment trips.... Ouch. I don't even want to add it up. Snowboarding is not a cheap hobby.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

For me it's about $500. I have a 1997 Pontiac Sunfire with an upgraded engine and transmission so that increased my MPG by about 10 :dance1: BUT, then again, I'm driving a stupid 2.5 hour drive ONE way...the curse of living in Southern California :dry: I don't even know how much longer my car has before the next major repair...

During the HD:HR event, I got a $189 season pass that is normally about $300, which is a huge steal. So basically, $350 on gas per season; friends take me up there too if I'm not going alone

I also don't get new equipment...parttime job and girlfriend living in Croatia has made me stick with my gross Sims board and bindings for the past few seasons, but hell they still work! K2 boots and Bolle goggles for the same few seasons because Costco deals :happy:

EDIT: Oh God I forgot about adding up food...I don't want to even try adding that up...a simple hamburger at Snow Summit is like almost $10...


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm a teacher so I have to save all summer (working two jobs plus teaching summer school) to spend in the winter. Let's see:

Gear: about $300-$700 (depending on what needs to be replaced/updated)
Travel/Transportation: usually do a trip every year, this year we are heading to Summit County which will end up running about $1500 when it's all said and done. The local mountains are 2 hours away but the one I frequent most (Snowshoe) is 4hrs away. I usually get 25-40 days a year.
Lift: Snowshoe season pass is $250 and Massanutten is $450. Snowshoe is so much better it's just double the distance but I'm an early riser so it's not too much of an inconvenience.
Food/Lodging: I pack food every trip and lodging depends on different situations usually under $400 for the year.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

miplatt88 said:


> Hey! A fellow Omaha native!! You shoulda just bought an Epic Local Pass. Vail Resorts owns Mt. Crescent so I get in for free with my pass. I don't even want to know how much I spend a year. This year will probably be close to 4k. Bought the wife all new gear. Bought a new board and bindings. 2 Epic Local passes is 1k. Luckily air fare is free for now. Have 4 trips out CO planned so far and many more spur of the moment trips.... Ouch. I don't even want to add it up. Snowboarding is not a cheap hobby.


I like Omaha, its same distance to everywhere.
It really is not cheap. I mean I am not even paying brand new retail price for my gear.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

speedjason said:


> I like Omaha, its same distance to everywhere.
> It really is not cheap. I mean I am not even paying brand new retail price for my gear.


Exactly.... And honestly the drive to Denver is pretty easy. I made the drive plenty of times as a poor college kid. Since I graduated and got a good job I am upgrading to flying only. Saves alot of time. I am hoping for 25+ days in CO this year.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Since Feb of 2011, _Every year_, I spend from late spring, all summer and fall paying down credit cards only to max them all out again between Dec. & April! 

I will do some math later and post the results!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

speedjason said:


> I like Omaha, its same distance to everywhere.


Plus you get to hear a doorknob shout your city's name on national TV once a week!

Stupid Broncos... :facepalm3:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I look at it like this...it is cheaper than roadracing motorcycles and the whole family can participate. Regardless of cost, totally worth it!!

Last race of the year this weekend...then I can focus on snowboard season!!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Season Pass :$550
Round Trip Gas To the Hill (@ $3.50/gal): $30
Gear: $0 (been rocking the same gear for the past two seasons because I don't need to impress anyone)
Wax once a every 10 days on the snow: $24

I split rides between 3 friends though so in my typical 30 days on the hill I drive ~10 times. 

Total Season Cost: $874

Compared to my other hobbies (off-roading, shooting, and mountain biking) snowboarding is cheap as shit. Hell I easily double my annual snowboard budget just in ammo costs, and that's not even factoring in range fees, targets, classes, and cleaning supplies).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So far this year, I've only made a board trade and picked up a steal on some Flux DS bindings on CL for $75. So, I'm only going to be in for a shade over $400 once I buy my pass.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

................


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

speedjason said:


> You wax once every 10 days?:eyetwitch2:
> For me its more like 3 days.


:deadhorse:


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

i don't calculate it... i don't wanna know

you can't put a price on peace of mind


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ju87 said:


> i don't calculate it... i don't wanna know
> 
> you can't put a price on peace of mind


Come on! You can do it! Just let it all out!:jumping1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm neni and I've got a different feeling for distances . My home resort is 54miles away, which is faaaaar in my books (grew up next to a ski lift).

Prices here are: annual season pass (one mid sized resort) 690$, every second year boots 370$, board 800$, bindings 400$, every day (abt 40) food/beer 30+$. BC guided group 180$, or 1-2× private guide 640$. No lodging expences, we've an cabin right next to the slopes.

Then there's the once in a lifetime trip... Been to AK last year, which actually was planned as a once in a lifetime trip... but after having done it, and after the definitive decision to stay DINKs, such a snowboarding trip is going to be an annual thing - and will eat whatever $ I manage to save around the year. 

Thus, snowboarding has become more expensive than the horse meanwhile :dry:.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If I get the "dual" pass that allows access to both of the locals? $650! (…it's friken $500 for just *one* hill!) Then the Bronze season pass to the Northern MI. Resort? That's about another $400. 

So,… for _ALL_ you folks that may complain about paying $1200 +/- to ride in CO. Utah, Calgary, whatever,..? Think about what I just posted! 

*$1050.00* just for the passes to ride 40-50+ days in Michigan,…. *MICHIGAN FFS!!!!*  




_(….I hate these posts that make me add up the costs of this shit! I always wind up realizing something that I wish I could still be clueless about!!) _


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I try to make my equipment last as long as possible.. my board is a few years old and still going strong. I have a backup one that it about 10 years old and still works great. My pass is a reoccurring annual expense (about $400 ?)

gas, for car.. not sure.. my home Mt is 70 miles away. 
Just got a complete split setup.. over $1,500 (yikes)


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is what I was talking about in the other thread. Ugh seeing the numbers people are posting is just furthering my frustration at being young and having taken on those damn student loans and such! But anywho I've based all my living locations on the mountains. Went to school next to Holiday Valley NY so I could teach and ride for free. Then moved to Portland for Mt. Hood. My expenses:

Season Pass: Free to three different resorts every year for the last 7 years between teaching and the job I have out here.

Gas: 30+ days at 58 miles and 20 mpg and $3.50 a gallon = $609
Gear: Minimal and usually at proform or shop costs thanks to connections is roughly about $200 a year

Usually try and take one or two trips for a few days to a different mountain and thats about $800

Total even with all my discounts and free crap $1609...


----------



## RustyOregon (Sep 8, 2014)

I purchased new gear for the 2014/2015 season, this is the most I've spent, but I'm not cringing because I planned it out over several months of saving. 

X2 Mt. Hood Fusion Pass - $998
2015 NS Cobra - $569
2015 NS Raven - $499
X2 2015 Union Force bindings - $418
Annual three night cabin rental divided by eight people - $120
Gas cost - I don't care.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

$0. my mountain is only 5 minutes up the road from me so i don't even really have to spend anything on gas lol. my mountain has these things called Triple Play cards which are basically 3 lift tickets put into a scannable card. and if you buy them before the season starts you you can get them for like $70 so i usually get a couple as presents for christmas. this year i plan on avoiding my local mountain and drive a couple hours further north in to upstate ny so that's gonna cost me some money but still not that much.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

My biggest expense is gas and post ride burritos. The farthest I'll regularly ride is 25 miles away but I will usually try to hitch hike the last 15 miles. Cost me about a gallon of gas to hitchhike. 2 gallons if I drive all the way. Later in the season I'll get itchy and start driving 400 miles round trip to ride some obscure mtn ranges. I'd say I spend about 300 to 400 dollars on gas a year for riding. Other than that I bought some boots this year for like 160 and that's all I'll buy unless something breaks. Compared to my summer addiction of fishing, it's not too bad. 99 cent flies add up quick.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

So far this years I've spent a little. $300 pass, $250 condo. Bought a used jacket, $100, thanks BA! Other than gas and food (which I'd be using anyway) will be more. Now that I have all the gear I need, it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Just season pass + lift + cat trip to other resorts was 2500 last year. 

Gas/ Food / Accomodations/ Equipment will at least double that. :facepalm1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1 posterior elbow dislocation > $15,000
1 emergency spleenectomy > $35,000
1 Flight for life > $5,000
A lifetime devoted solely to chasing this thing we call snowboarding > Priceless.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a house in a CO mountain town and spend a good chunk of the year there but also travel a lot. I'm also lucky to have a few close friends around the world who either live or have vacation properties in cold snowy high places, so outside of season passes/tickets and travel expenses I don't spend much. However, because I own a business and take about 3-4 months on average out of the year to snowboard I view my snowboarding costs not by incurred expenses but by potential business revenue losses due to my reduced availability. 

One thing I haven't seen people here talk about is demoing new gear. I like it and spend a fair amount of money on it. I don't buy a lot of gear and normally keep just a couple of boards I really like. Others come and go. 

Btw, I don't consider food a snowboarding-related expense. You gotta eat anywhere.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1 posterior elbow dislocation > $15,000
> 1 emergency spleenectomy > $35,000
> 1 Flight for life > $5,000
> A lifetime devoted solely to chasing this thing we call snowboarding > Priceless.


Two seasons ago

Lacerated liver, ruptured adrenal gland, massive hematoma on the non ruptured side of the liver, and ribs separated from cartilage: 

Downed a beer, and drove myself an hour and a half from the hill to the hospital so no life flight or ambulance cost
4 x-rays
3 cat scans
4 days ICU
3 Days Basic Hospital stay

Total cost *pre insurance*: $655... Oh and this was in Portland... I think somebody in billing screwed up. I probably should have told somebody :embarrased1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Two seasons ago
> 
> Lacerated liver, ruptured adrenal gland, massive hematoma on the non ruptured side of the liver, and ribs separated from cartilage:
> 
> ...


That's nice you could drive, I couldn't also you had insurance.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Two seasons ago
> 
> Lacerated liver, ruptured adrenal gland, massive hematoma on the non ruptured side of the liver, and ribs separated from cartilage:
> 
> ...


You fell off a cliff? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That's nice you could drive, I couldn't also you had insurance.


LOL, I made sure I got insurance before starting snowboarding.:happy:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

speedjason said:


> You fell off a cliff? :eyetwitch2:


Ha I wish, it would have made for a better story, B-lined my way down a steep that had an abrupt transition in to a flat. Stupid me relaxed for a second despite still going full speed and the transition lead to a pretty spectacular toe side edge catch. Shouldn't have driven, it wasn't until I found myself doubled over the steering wheel that I decided maybe I should go get checked out... And ya parents insurance coverage up to 26 is a great thing, now it's nearly unaffordable for me


----------



## everest (Jan 20, 2009)

Fellow addict here. No shame, just poor. 

The yearly cost for me depends purely on how quick I end up in the hospital. Last year was 3 days before I busted some bits off the spine... saved a ton of money but went through snow withdrawals. 

So far this year. 350$ in reserve for a 3 day AST 1 course. 
250-350$ for a transceiver. Already have the rest of the stuff. 
Used snowboard for homemade splitboard - 100$, other parts will be collected along the way,estimates unknown. 

300$ corporate silver pass for Cypress.
Live an hour away from the hill - gas 60$ a tank, only get 300km to a tank so it adds up quick. 
75$ Edge Card discounted lift tickets for Whistler
Annual week long trip to Whistler = 400$, accommodations = free. 

Using same gear as the previous 3 years. Replace only when completely broken. 

So let's see... approx 2000$ for this years projections. Usually can make it cheaper. Between snowboarding and dh biking there is no winning financially, just fun.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I'm not too sure on total costs, but as a family, our local resort is a 50 mile round trip so about $12 a trip, and about 100 trips a season, then with other trips, probably another $500 on fuel, so fuel total about $1700.

Season pass for family was $1600 a season, with other trips coming in at around $800, free season pass for family with mine being staff so reduced on other trips, this year $600.

Equipement is subjective, last year i had to replace for all 4 of us, and lots of it, and spent around $4500, this year the cost has been much less and have only spent around $700 so far with maybe another $400 to spend.

Accommodation last year was $0 and will be the same this year, thank god...!!!

So season 2013/14 $8600 not including food
And seaosn 2014/15 est $3400 +food...

Gonna be a good year for saving money...! 

:jumping1:


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Way too much. I do not like to keep track. Probably more than what I spend on kayak fishing (my other addiction) each year, which is a lot.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

speedjason said:


> LOL, I made sure I got insurance before starting snowboarding.:happy:


that's the winning post, IMO


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The best way to go about is filing expenses/costs under: Health & Fitness 

Both mental and physical health... and improving quality of life.

So yeah it's NOT a hobby, or an addiction!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> The best way to go about is filing expenses/costs under: Health & Fitness
> 
> Both mental and physical health... and improving quality of life.
> 
> So yeah it's NOT a hobby, or an addiction!!!


….can you actually get away with that? Don't want anyone to wind up in prison for fraud!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ….can you actually get away with that?  Don't want anyone to wind up in prison for fraud!


What d'you mean?
You're not getting any tax returns from snowboarding expenses hehehe 
it's only for your "household budget" purposes. Or when explaining to wife/husband/parents etc. I didnt spend $500 to play! i spent it to avoid diabetes 

hmmm MAYBE you could get some tax breaks for child's activities (like snowboard camp, lessons or something). I'll look into that.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

So far this year it's been pretty inexpensive. Got the Rocky Mountain superpass+ 2 for 1 so only $660 for me and my girl, then bought her a new board so $300 there, and $200 for my new boots. Plus a condo in steamboat for $900 in Feb. The expensive part for me is food and beer after the day is over.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> ….can you actually get away with that? Don't want anyone to wind up in prison for fraud!


He is in canada, eh


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

this addiction pretty much costs me my entire life... don't know what I'd do without it.


----------



## srtlt (Oct 28, 2013)

Unreal.
I can't imagine living as far away as some folks do.
It is 44 miles from my door to my favorite lift (but we pass a couple resorts on the way), so I really don't figure in the cost of fuel.
Season Passes for the whole family = $1600 ($400 each for the value pass that gives us Heavenly, Kirkwood and Northstar)
We hit a few other local mountains each year also, so that costs a bit - maybe $1000 for all of those trips, then finish the year with a weekend to Mammoth - about another $1500.
No one gets a new board until they put 100 days on the old one, that is usually yearly for me and my son, about every other year for the wife and daughter.
2 McMuffins = $3.33 
Beer = $11.71 :facepalm3:
I can't imagine half the day spent on the road....that sucks.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

srtlt said:


> I can't imagine half the day spent on the road....that sucks.


Yeah I used to drive 3 hours each way just to ride nights at a shitty 720 ft vert hill. So we moved 3500 km away to be 45 minutes from a 2400 ft vert hill! :jumping1:


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Some of you guys are getting away with this shit for crazy cheap O_O

For me, I'll buy an $800 Cali4nia Pass (Mammoth + Bear + Summit anytime season pass). Each night will cost me $100-$200 per night hotel. I plan to make 3 trips per month, each being 1-3 nights stay. The 3 night stays would be when the snow is super good, aka likely peak season hotel rates. 

Also Bear/Summit is a 2.5hr drive, and Mammoth a 4.5hr drive... so gas comes into play here.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

onthefence said:


> Also Bear/Summit is a 2.5hr drive, and Mammoth a 4.5hr drive... so gas comes into play here.



Where do you live? Those drive times kinda coincide with where I grew up before moving to Colorado


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Well let's see so far this year. 
$600 for board
$250 for boots
$25 for pants sweet canopy sale at evo.
$300 for pass
Gas well I'm 45 min for snoqualmie and crystal. And I go at least three days a week. Car gets 35mpg so it's not to bad.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

onthefence - this is why we found a condo in Big Bear - by the time you pay for hotels for 3 nights and go 3 weekends a month it was the cost of the condo - plus you get to keep all your crap there and it is fully furnished. We found a great place that will do short term rental for 4 months for us - been doing it for 4 years - this will be our 5th and the owners love the situation. We don't have to lug boards and winter clothes and boots, etc. All stays up there for the winter and we bring back when we are done. We are at the base of Snow Summit and so we can walk 200 hundred fee to the main chairlift. Or take a shuttle to Bear. We are 3-3/12 hours away from Snow Summit and about 5-6 hours from Mammoth. 

But for now rather than going on a nice tropical vacations, or ANY vacations for that matter, we use that for our 4 months of snowboarding. During the summer we stay home and wakeboard all summer or take the motorhome to the beach - which is 8 miles away. 



onthefence said:


> Some of you guys are getting away with this shit for crazy cheap O_O
> 
> For me, I'll buy an $800 Cali4nia Pass (Mammoth + Bear + Summit anytime season pass). Each night will cost me $100-$200 per night hotel. I plan to make 3 trips per month, each being 1-3 nights stay. The 3 night stays would be when the snow is super good, aka likely peak season hotel rates.
> 
> Also Bear/Summit is a 2.5hr drive, and Mammoth a 4.5hr drive... so gas comes into play here.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

DiggerXJ said:


> Where do you live? Those drive times kinda coincide with where I grew up before moving to Colorado


Ventura. Hate to be this far away from the mountain, I'm unfortunately not into any surfing here. 



firstx1017 said:


> onthefence - this is why we found a condo in Big Bear - by the time you pay for hotels for 3 nights and go 3 weekends a month it was the cost of the condo - plus you get to keep all your crap there and it is fully furnished. We found a great place that will do short term rental for 4 months for us - been doing it for 4 years - this will be our 5th and the owners love the situation. We don't have to lug boards and winter clothes and boots, etc. All stays up there for the winter and we bring back when we are done. We are at the base of Snow Summit and so we can walk 200 hundred fee to the main chairlift. Or take a shuttle to Bear.


I ran some numbers and I don't think I would be using the condo enough to make the $1300/mo (including utilities) profitable. Assuming peak season rates @ $200/night, hotels the condo is worth it but not by a ton. If it were mid/regular season then hotels would actually be cheaper for me to go with. The math here is assuming I make one trip for 3 nights (Mammoth) and then two more for 1-2 nights each (Bear). Also this is assuming that all of my time is spent at this one condo, and I plan to ideally be splitting my time between Bear and Mammoth. 

I may also look into staying in Bishop hotels during my Mammoth trips, some friends have told me they are much cheaper and only a 40 minute drive away, but I do love Alphenhof Lodge and having the Gondola & Village a hundred feet away.. its like everything you need is in your backyard and you rarely need to get in the car for anything. I'm still a little butthurt that conditions at Bear were so garbage last season that I basically couldnt ride past 12pm  so I'm definitely wary to make a commitment there right now. That condo sounds like a sweet deal for you though, heres wishing for a great season :hope:


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Every year I think the family does not need anything. So for year of not needing anything:

Kid1:

GS Suit $450
Skis: $350
Helmet $100

Kid 2:
Coat $100
Boots $100

Kid 3:
Ski lease: $100
Coat: $100

Wife:
heated boot Inserts: $150

Me:
New board: $300
New Bindings: $250

I patrol, so the family gets a free season pass. 

so about $2000 in "We don't need anything this year" before start to travel.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Man I don't know why some feel the need to buy a new board and/or bindings every year (no offense to those who do). I just couldn't do it. Makes no sense. I ride a solid 40-50 days a season too. This will be season two on my current board, I'll stretch it until next season probably.

My strategy is to upgrade only 1 or two things every season. This year the big purchases are boots and bindings. Next season it will be board and a helmet. I work at a resort = free pass!! I'm lucky my gf is a hardcore skier and knows all the good outerwear brands. Don't know the last time I actually bought a jacket.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

My name is James I live in the god damn flat county that is the UK and i'm addicted to snowboarding.

Nearest hill is 150 miles make as many trips there as I can a season pass is £50.
Several weekends in Scotland which is 380 miles each way pass is £35 a day.
Three trips to the Alps booked already La Rosiere, Les Arcs and Morillion 22 Days total cost is approx £4000.
New kit this season a new Jacket, midlayer, snowshoes, poles, 2 boards, 2 bindings (all picked up in end of season sales) cost £1200.
New kit for daughter new outerwear, baselayers, 1 set of gs skis, 1 set of all mountain skis and bindings approx cost £1100.

This is why I need to be closer to the mountains.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Man I don't know why some feel the need to buy a new board and/or bindings every year (no offense to those who do). I just couldn't do it. Makes no sense. I ride a solid 40-50 days a season too. This will be season two on my current board, I'll stretch it until next season probably.


Usually, I got a new board abt every 4 years (~40d/y). Last two years were exceptional cos I made the switch to have a quiver. Now I won't buy one for many years (I guess)!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

onthefence - We're in Ventura too - didn't think there was another member on here from the same city! lol In Mammoth - we've stayed at Austriahof a few times which is walking distance to the lifts - but the room is soooooo small and only has 1 outlet which was unbearable for us with all our tech items we need. We tried Holiday Haus last year and that was walking distance to the gondola and we were upgraded to a suite - so loved that. This year we are trying one weekend at Alphenhof Lodge and one weekend at Holiday Haus - very close to the gondola. I am the cheapskate in the family and try to find the cheapest hotels we can get. Five weeks from tonight we should be on the slopes - can't wait - Bear may only be open but it's better than nothing! lol

Check craigslist - I have found studio or one bedroom places in Big Bear for $650 or so. I'm always on the lookout - but will keep this place until we lose our jobs or something happens and we can't swing it anymore - or the owners sell, or, heaven forbid at our age, something physically goes wrong with us! :eyetwitch2:

If you see an old couple on snowboards at Summit with headsets on our helmets for talking to each other - say hello to us!!!! 




onthefence said:


> Ventura. Hate to be this far away from the mountain, I'm unfortunately not into any surfing here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Not doing the numbers.
Mountain creek season pass, plus 2.5 hour rt drive once a week x 12-15
Steamboat 5 nights at Xmas
Spring Break trip, last two years have been Summit County
1-2 weekends in VT
Hopefully 3-4 weekends in the Catskills
Times two for my wife except mountain creek
New park setup on clearance
Goal is 30 days for me
No kids for us, but I teach and so I have to travel with the masses, raising the price. Luckily our summer beach time actually saves us money. Hoping to take a sabbatical within 3 years and spend a season at Breck. That should correspond with a condo purchase there too. Way too many shoulds in there for my liking.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh shit, here we go. 

Leaving a well paying training job to work as a lifty for the season = Fuckload more than I care to think about :eyetwitch2:

Snow wear = $400
Boots and bindings = $500
Boards = $1,200

Season pass at the hill I worked at and 50% off most other resorts. 1 week trip to Queenstown set me back about $600-700 all up for passes, food, accom, petrol.

Going back to work there again next season, we close about a month before the bigger resorts. Planning on spending 2-3 weeks in Queenstown until they all close and then across to another field which typically has another 2-3 weeks of life. Budgeting $3-4,000 to survive on for those 4-6 weeks to cover all the costs. Might be lucky and save a heap on accomodation if I can sweet talk friends in the areas. But 4-6 weeks of full time boarding? Priceless, especially with our short season here! :happy:


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

It only costs a much as you need it to. If you buy quality equipment it lasts a long time. The initial investment is pretty great especially if you couple it with lessons etc. but I've gone 3-4 years without having to buy anything because I bought good stuff that lasts.... just buy your pass and make sure the stuff fits you right. It's when you constantly tweak your setup and try to be "that cool guy" that it gets expensive. I say if it works, just keep it.

This really rings true if you buy discount stuff from the year before for 50% off.....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have both of my credit cards maxed out right now due, in part, to getting new snowboarding gear this winter... Not something I am used to doing and it feels pretty scary.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

firstx1017 said:


> onthefence - We're in Ventura too - didn't think there was another member on here from the same city! lol In Mammoth - we've stayed at Austriahof a few times which is walking distance to the lifts - but the room is soooooo small and only has 1 outlet which was unbearable for us with all our tech items we need. We tried Holiday Haus last year and that was walking distance to the gondola and we were upgraded to a suite - so loved that. This year we are trying one weekend at Alphenhof Lodge and one weekend at Holiday Haus - very close to the gondola. I am the cheapskate in the family and try to find the cheapest hotels we can get. Five weeks from tonight we should be on the slopes - can't wait - Bear may only be open but it's better than nothing! lol


Cool that youre in Ventura too, if you ever play at the nearby casino maybe we already know each other haha. I'd be surprised if you weren't satisfied with the Alphenhof Lodge... I am personally extremely pleased with it, but I haven't stayed anywhere else in Mammoth so let me know how it compares to your other hotel stays!


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

deagol said:


> I have both of my credit cards maxed out right now due, in part, to getting new snowboarding gear this winter... Not something I am used to doing and it feels pretty scary.


I pretty much had to start over this year too. Full new-ish board set up but all bought on clearance from the year before etc.

Still need pants, gloves, a second pair of goggles and... I'm sure there is more. The good news is, I will likely be set for a few years now and will only have to buy a pass every year unless something drastic happens.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

2hellnbak said:


> The good news is, I will likely be set for a few years now and will only have to buy a pass every year unless something drastic happens.


Drastic? Such as a new awesome board or those super rad bindings........ 

The only thing that stops me from wanting to buy stuff is riding a lot.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Drastic? Such as a new awesome board or those super rad bindings........
> 
> The only thing that stops me from wanting to buy stuff is riding a lot.


Agreed to a point. I'm just saying you can invest in good equipment and ride it for years as long as it suits you well. I won't lie, I've bought stuff when I had perfectly good stuff too. 

My point was you don't HAVE to when you buy good stuff. Case in point (your point), next year I really want a pair of Triple BOA boots even though I bought new boots a few weeks ago. I could live with my boots for a few years but, that damn demon, maybe I want better when my wallet is a little heavier.

This year has been a pisser having to buy new everything.

It's all relative. Buy good stuff and it can last, as long as YOU can last without feeling the need to go bigger or upgrade.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

2hellnbak said:


> Agreed to a point. I'm just saying you can invest in good equipment and ride it for years as long as it suits you well. I won't lie, I've bought stuff when I had perfectly good stuff too.
> 
> My point was you don't HAVE to when you buy good stuff. Case in point (your point), next year I really want a pair of Triple BOA boots even though I bought new boots a few weeks ago. I could live with my boots for a few years but, that damn demon, maybe I want better when my wallet is a little heavier.
> 
> ...


I know i know... It's hard to resist.
There's always something awesome coming out. But when you ride a lot you sort of ignore all the new stuff.......... and just get stoked about the next pow day. 

The difficult part of "the addiction" is not being able to ride. That's when you think of all the gear you'd like to try. Damn! I need snow


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I know the feeling.. too well. There is always something coming out but when you get used to good gear, you just RIDE IT! At that point new bindings just throw a wrench in my game lol



COME ON SNOW!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

oh man i know that feeling.. this is the first year im going without a winter in 5 years... no snow what so ever after spending 75+ days on snow a year in the last 5 years... i've already picked out a 5 board quiver that i'm going to work towards just for the sake of feeding this addiction... HELP!!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> If I get the "dual" pass that allows access to both of the locals? $650! (…it's friken $500 for just *one* hill!) Then the Bronze season pass to the Northern MI. Resort? That's about another $400.
> 
> So,… for _ALL_ you folks that may complain about paying $1200 +/- to ride in CO. Utah, Calgary, whatever,..? Think about what I just posted!
> 
> ...


That Holly/Pine Knob pass is the biggest robbery in the state. I'm glad I could get the student pass for Boyne this year. All the perks of gold at less than half the price.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

For my house it's about $4500 in money spent so far on passes or is already allocated to be spent on travel and lodging. This is for 2 people.


----------

